# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مطالب مرتبط با بانکهای اطلاعاتی در VB6 >  اضافه کردن ستون به (دیتا گرید ویو ) Datagridveiw

## Behrouz3363

درود بر مهندسان و برنامه نویسان عزیز - من یه بانک اطلاعاتی از همکاران میخوام بسازم که قابلیت جستجو داشته باشه - این بانک یه دیتاگرید ویو داره که اطلاعات رو توی اون نمایش میده - من یه دیتاگرید ویو رو از سورس یه برنامه در اوردم و به برنامه خودم اضافه کردم اما چون یه ستون دیگه اضافه کردم به اون الان نمیتونم اطلاعات رو ذخیره کنم ، لطفا بفرمایید مشکل از کجاست . پیشاپیش از حسن نیت عزیزان سپاسگزارم .

----------


## isaac23

سلام ....


به فیلد A5 گیر میده چون توی بانک اطلاعاتی این فیلد وجودنداره شما باید اول توی خود بانک این فیلد رو ایجاد کنید بعد بتونید اضافه کنی

----------


## Behrouz3363

ممنونم - بانک اطلاعاتی که استفاده میشه با اسم « db » و پسوند « STP. » هستش ، نمیدونم چطور باید اینو تغییر داد یا یه ستون بهش اضافه کرد . میتونم با اکسس بسازم اما نمیخوام اطلاعات قابل دیدن باشه . ممنون میشم دوستان راهنمایی بفرمایند .

----------


## isaac23

این همون بانک اکسس هست فقط این دوستمون اومده پسوند بانک رو تغییر داده شما یکبار پسوند رو به mdb تغییر بدید و کارهای رو که لازمه انجام بدید فیلد اضافه کنید سپس به پسوند STP مجدد تغییر بدید و کسی هم نمی فهمه ...

این همون بانک اکسس هست فقط تغییرش دادن دوست عزیز

----------


## Behrouz3363

> این همون بانک اکسس هست فقط این دوستمون اومده پسوند بانک رو تغییر داده شما یکبار پسوند رو به mdb تغییر بدید و کارهای رو که لازمه انجام بدید فیلد اضافه کنید سپس به پسوند STP مجدد تغییر بدید و کسی هم نمی فهمه ...
> 
> این همون بانک اکسس هست فقط تغییرش دادن دوست عزیز


ممنون از پاسخگویی حضرتعالی ، با کانورتر خاصی باید اینکار رو انجام بدم ؟ چون من اومدم اونو رینیم کردم و پسوند اون رو طبق فرمایش شما تغییر دادم بعد رفتم قسمت visual Data Manager روی open Database و بعد اون فایل رو اوپن کردم اما ارور میداد ، لطفا تست کنید شاید من راه اشتباه میرم

----------


## isaac23

نه نرم افزار خاصی نیاز نیست شما افیس روی سیستم نصب داشته باشید با نرم افزار اکسس می تونید بازش کنید فقط پسوندش رو به MDB تغییر بدید همین

----------


## Behrouz3363

> نه نرم افزار خاصی نیاز نیست شما افیس روی سیستم نصب داشته باشید با نرم افزار اکسس می تونید بازش کنید فقط پسوندش رو به MDB تغییر بدید همین


 متاسفانه باز نشد

----------

